# Loading times for this Libraray are very long into kontakt



## dathyr1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello,

I was over at a friends house and we were trying the Impact Soundworks Celestia and the load times are very long with this library.

To load the first patch takes almost 2-3 minutes, after that the patches take from 30 to a minute to load. Dont mind the load times of the 2nd and beyond patches, but loading of that first time patch is a killer for loading. Patch loading doesnt even start until approx 2 minutes after initial trying to load it.

Software works fine otherwise.

Anybody else have this library and are your load times similar?

I tried re-saving them again to see if the times speed up, but it doesnt seem to change.

First library that has done this. Running latest version of Kontakt 5.3.1 on windows 7 system.

take care,


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 26, 2014)

dathyr1 @ Sat Apr 26 said:


> I tried re-saving them again...



Does _re-saving _mean a batch resave? If not, that's what you should try next.

Cheers.


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi RiffWraith,

Thank you for the info. 

No we didnt do a batch resave. just a regular resave of the patch. Sometimes that has worked for us in the past just doing a normal resave.

We will give the batch resave a go when I am over at his house again.

thanks,

DT


----------



## JeffP06 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello,

I have same kind of problem with Libs. But it is on the 1st time I load. Cinematic Strings 2 Full Ensemble takes at least 4 mms then 25 s if I load it again.

And Yes it is a batch resaved lib.

It is the same with other big libs.

And I'm not alone... It's the same with the lib on SSD, Thunderblot, e-sata, FW

Help !!!


----------



## JeffP06 (Apr 26, 2014)

So...
It seems that the second time you load it will be faster... If your disk is a SSD the first load will be faster than an e-data or usb3 or fw800... but it will be very slow comparing to next loads...
And it will be long again after a reboot...

Right ?


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi JeffP06,

Yup, you explained my exact problem to the T.

We did a batch resave on the library now. But as Jeff says.

Now when we first power up the computer, this library(which this s the first library that has done this), the first nki patch load time takes about 1 to 2 minutes to load. Little better than before. 

Loading any patches after that only take 10 to 15 seconds to load. Much better now.

So must be a Kontakt thing in finding certain all the data in their library. Glad I know this before starting to use this library in song tracks in my DAW.

Also glad I am not the only one seeing this.

take care,

DT


----------



## clarkus (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you using a slaved computer or a stand-alone machine? If the former, a lot of folks are using Vienna Ensemble Pro as a "shell" to open up their selected sounds. I am new to this game myself, but the seasoned pros around me say it's the way to go. Faster.


----------



## JeffP06 (Apr 26, 2014)

clarkus @ Sat Apr 26 said:


> Are you using a slaved computer or a stand-alone machine? If the former, a lot of folks are using Vienna Ensemble Pro as a "shell" to open up their selected sounds. I am new to this game myself, but the seasoned pros around me say it's the way to go. Faster.



Hello
Kontakt Stand-alone
Logix > AU Plug-in Kontakt
Logic > Vienna Ensemble Pro > Kontakt

Same problem (or same behavior)


----------



## bbunker (Apr 27, 2014)

Same long load time on my rig with Celestia. I just assumed it was a quirk of the programming, and boot up instances of it first when I know that I'll be using it, so I can use that time to do my usual studio errands, like opening a beer or trying to look busy fiddling with cables.

Ilya Efimov's instruments tend to have the same effect for me. Go figure.


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Like Jeff, my computer is also a standalone Windows 7 computer. Standard Hard Drives.
Using Kontakt version 5.3.1

Although, the Batch resave really helped on every patch load after the initial nki patch load for Celestia. Like bbunker says, go off and do some other tasks while it is loading.

Dont know if this may be a bug in kontakt, or this is the normal thing to expect for certain big libraries now.

Time shall tell, I guess.

back to my music,

DT


----------



## The Darris (Apr 27, 2014)

Go into your anti-virus software and find the option to 'not-scan' certain files. Add

.nkr
.nkc
.nkx
.nki
.ncw

Those should be the only thing you need to add. The problem is that a lot of anti-virus' do a lot of quick scans on files you open and some of the instruments have so many of those attributed file extensions, it takes a long time to load the instrument, even after a batch resave. I was having a 20 minute load time on my template and then finally adjusted my antivirus to skips those file extensions, now my template loads in 2 minutes. Give it a shot.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 27, 2014)

Please note that if you don't do this, you will still have long load times at first load and second time loading will be faster as your virus scanner has already checked and passed those file types. If you want to give it a simple test, turn off your antivirus and try loading up your instruments. I will venture to say that they will load without a problem.


----------



## dathyr1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Darris,

Wow, that does make a big difference with Microsofts anti virus program.

I kept a copy of original Celestia and my new created Batch saved version of same program.

With the excluded extensions mentioned in place I get the following load times of the first patch of Celestia.

Original program- now around 40 second load time of first patch. used to be 3-4 minutes
Batch saved program- now 7-10 seconds for first patch load. used to be 1 minute. 

So one of the big culprits is our antivirus programs slowing down things.

thanks for this information.

take care,

DT


----------

